# St Ita's Mental Asylum, Co Dublin, Ireland



## VforVendetta (Jan 20, 2011)

In it's heyday St. Ita's operated effectively as a self-sufficient mini-town and was looked upon as a 'model' for the care of the mentally ill. Surrounded by 300 acres of farm-land and housing 2 churches, a bakery, a butcher, a tailor, a hairdresser and even a shoe repair service, this hive of industry even had its own fire station, morgue and graveyard. Food for the then 1600 patients and over 300 live-in staff was prepared and cooked in huge on-site kitchens with some of its vegetables grown in the extensive gardens on the campus. Laundry facilities required a staff of seventeen with as many patients also working on a part-time in this area. 

Today, many of the buildings are no longer in use with only four long-term wards remaining open. It has been the subject of much public debate in the past decade or more but many questions as to the future of St. Ita's still remain unanswered. Back in the early days, the hospital was divided by gender with the split now being between those with a mental illness and the intellectually disabled. As residential and day-care facilities are further developed, the need for continuing care facilities at St. Ita's, it seems, will reduce even further. Eventually, it has been suggested, all acute beds for the catchment area will be provided at Beaumont Hospital.

'Here we look at St's Ita's which ironically has become almost a by-word for all that is wrong with the psychiatric system and it is startling to think that when it was established in the early 1900s it was considered a model of what a psychiatric service would be. To see the neglect that such a service has suffered during the latter part of the 20th century, I think, reflects very poorly on our society and the priorities we have within our society.'
Dr. Richard Blennerhassett, Clinical Director, St. Ita's Hospital.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 20, 2011)

good looking site but the hdr is overkill


----------



## Speed (Jan 20, 2011)

god! please just post the orignal pics without all that processing, no offence but they look appauling and the place looks like its very nice under that HDR mask. Very Goodmayes


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I really like the look of this place V,and the 3 arch corridor shot is brill.Thanks for sharing ok.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fair play the HDR hasn't gone to plan, but nice find and good explore bud. TBH I thought this site was about finding and recording the urban decay and long forgotten places not about how we decide to document them. Everyone who takes photos has their own personal preference on how to shoot and how they wish to present the shots.
Nice job bud.


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 20, 2011)

Really good to see some stuff from Ireland! That's a cracking site would love to check that place out - looks great!

Thanks for sharing your photos, nice on!

-0xy


----------



## mookster (Jan 21, 2011)

Unneccessary HDR but boy does that look good.


----------



## lost (Jan 21, 2011)

Aye, I appreciate you posting this but could you replace the photos with less mangled examples?

When I visited in 2009 it was 95% live, do you have any idea when/if it will close fully?


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the look of this place, and with the possibility of more areas closing, it is likely to be even better in the future.


----------



## pixie (Jan 21, 2011)

very nice to see you got in here at last yay!!! what a great looking place it is, there was loads closed when we visited too but too much still live  
lovely to see pics from here !!


----------



## VforVendetta (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the HDR hating feedback guys, i dont overkill other pics i will post the originals soon. As for the place itself its about 30% occupied, The place is DEAD, we walked around the whole complex and anywhere we were able to get in was just in terrible state. The one thing we noticed that was disturbing was that all the heating systems even in the derelict parts were fully on, and lights were on also, a complete waste of electricity. 

Its been on the urbex list for years and i am glad i was finally able to get a full report out of the place without being fecked out by security haha. Its a must if any of you UK guys come over, its the last of our victorian style asylums still working in the country. 

Glad you liked the post and i will take the negative hdr criticism on board haha..

V


----------



## bartje (Jan 22, 2011)

Despite the shitty postprocessing its nice to get a view inside.
Only see the outside of this place, and was wondering what the abandoned parts looked like.


----------



## caddy (Jan 23, 2011)

excellent pics,the place still in excellent condition by all accounts compared to most....i still cannot grasp the whole just walk out and lock the door theory on awesome building such as these...it baffles me...why they cant be maintained whilst they are still in function...anyway...great shots....


----------

